# Jackson Pines/Jackson town Center.



## sandkastle4966 (Feb 17, 2008)

looking for some owners who have traded thru RCI....

Want to know how these trade......

thanks, sjk


----------



## chellej (Feb 17, 2008)

Prime summer will trade very well.  Unsure about other times


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Feb 17, 2008)

chellej - 

are you speaking from experience?  what trades have you gotten?


----------



## chellej (Feb 17, 2008)

When I owned MROP I would reserve Towncenter Jackson Hole.

I chose to deposit with Interval and traded for a Royal Mayan and Marriott Harbor Point at Shelter Cove ( Both were inJune )

I do own over the hill at Island Park and summer weeks are top traders wth RCI because of proximity to yellowstone.  Jackson Timeshares are the same.

There are several other tuggers who have deposited with RCI, hopefully they will chime in.

Also take a look at the old trade tests - I think there are some Jackson weeks there.

With Interval, i also received an AC each time


----------



## LMD (May 9, 2009)

*Towncenter*

I own 2 weeks at Towncenter of Jackson Hole
The first week in September and the first week in January. The September week trades much better then the January week


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 21, 2010)

We own at Towncenter, week 36 (which is typically Labor Day week) and have been happy with our trades.  I would be happy to do a trade test with you.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 31, 2010)

chellej said:


> When I owned MROP I would reserve Towncenter Jackson Hole....


 Now that MROP is scheduled separately from other resorts with the same management company, Jackson Towncenter is no longer available via MROP. Jackson Pines, however, can still be reserved with MROP. 

Anyone know if Jackson Pines is a nice resort?  The last TUG review was a few years ago.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 31, 2010)

JudyS said:


> Now that MROP is scheduled separately from other resorts with the same management company, Jackson Towncenter is no longer available via MROP. Jackson Pines, however, can still be reserved with MROP.
> 
> Anyone know if Jackson Pines is a nice resort?  The last TUG review was a few years ago.



We were at Towncenter last spring. We went over to J. Pines to use internet. It looked like a nicer resort than Towncenter. Thanks for the info. We'd use our MROP there again. It's easy driving distance and a lot to do in the area.

Jim Ricks


----------



## KevJan (Mar 31, 2010)

Just wondering where you went to use the internet? When we were there last summer there was only an office which was only open 1 day of the week for part of the day and that was for check-in. There was a covered hot tub that was not available for use. We were told we could use the pool and amenities if we wanted to over at the Towncenter but there was nothing at the Jackson Pines. We had a 2 bedroom unit that was on the ground floor and were quite happy. The kitchen was probably the best stocked for equipment that we've ever had.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 31, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> We were at Towncenter last spring. We went over to J. Pines to use internet. It looked like a nicer resort than Towncenter. ..





KevJan said:


> ..We had a 2 bedroom unit that was on the ground floor and were quite happy. The kitchen was probably the best stocked for equipment that we've ever had.



Thanks, Jim and KevJan!


----------



## Steve (Mar 31, 2010)

JudyS said:


> Anyone know if Jackson Pines is a nice resort?  The last TUG review was a few years ago.



Hi Judy,

It depends on what you mean by nice. It's definitely not a "resort".  Jackson Pines is a small, 2 story converted motel located right on the street with minimal grounds.  There are no amenities, but you can easily walk all over the downtown area of Jackson.  It's very basic as timeshares go, but the units are newer than those at Towncenter.

Steve


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Mar 31, 2010)

I like Jackson Pines.  We go to ski, and are not looking for "activities" and "resort ambience".  The units are a good size, and well stocked in term of the kitchen, and adequate "living area". The 2 bedroom has 2 batch - one as a "private" and the other in the hall.   both have queen  beds. would be nice to have a nice tv though - small, and old style.

there is free wireless.

there is an outdoor hottub.  

this resort is Location, Location, Location - short walk to downtown.


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Just got back from Jackson last night. Stayed at Teton Village but was in the town of Jackson almost everyday for something.

The terms new, modern, resort setting etc. do not apply here.

The town is definetly an old west town but in a good and enjoyable way.

Not a lot to do in the winter except ski and go to the Elk Refuge or visit Grand Teton Park.

In the summer it looks like it would be real busy do to it's proximity to both Grand Teton Park and Yellowstone... but again do not think new or modern.


----------



## Steve (Apr 4, 2010)

wcfr1 said:


> The terms new, modern, resort setting etc. do not apply here.


The exception is the Four Seasons Jackson Hole.  It is new, modern, and gorgeous with a wonderful setting at the foot of the mountain in Teton Village.  It features both a hotel and a Residence Club.  Unfortunately, the Residence Club does not belong to any exchange companies other than internal Four Seasons exchange.  It's a great resort, though, and well worth checking out if you are in the area again.

I hope you enjoyed your stay in Jackson Hole.  It's one of my favorite areas to visit in the summer.

Steve


----------

